# For those who don't/haven't skied out west.



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2012)

With the way this season is going I'm wondering what has kept some people from going out there. I'm even considering heading back to parts of Europe, where they don't use the Euro. Not this season but its an option. Sliding on resurfaced ice is really getting me down these days...and when I add up the cost of heading north compared to out west, it doesn't cost much more to get on a plane. Hell it costs me $150.00 to ski Hunter for a day...


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

kingslug said:


> With the way this season is going I'm wondering what has kept some people from going out there. I'm even considering heading back to parts of Europe, where they don't use the Euro. Not this season but its an option. Sliding on resurfaced ice is really getting me down these days...and when I add up the cost of heading north compared to out west, it doesn't cost much more to get on a plane. Hell it costs me $150.00 to ski Hunter for a day...



It's all relative really.  I ski mostly groomers in the east and mostly off piste in the west.  The off piste skiing in the west is marginal this year with low base depths and high avi danger.  I had a Mammoth and Vail trip booked for this month but pushed them both out to March in hopes of better conditions.  Snow is coming in the west, but it's taking it's time out there much like it is around here.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2012)

Could be wrong but I keep hearing that things out there haven't been much better than here; we've had AZer threads about cancelling trips (and JetBlue letting them re-schedule with no penalty- sweet).  Recently they've gotten some pow out west but it gets skied off. Best conditions appear to be in the Alps, but that isn't doable for me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed to see if Mother Nature finally comes through.

Btw, have you ever had the sushi at Hunter? We wanted to try it but they require you to stay in their area and we already had settled into a table by the wood stove. If it's good I want to try it next time.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 16, 2012)

kingslug said:


> With the way this season is going I'm wondering what has kept some people from going out there. I'm even considering heading back to parts of Europe, where they don't use the Euro. Not this season but its an option. Sliding on resurfaced ice is really getting me down these days...and when I add up the cost of heading north compared to out west, it doesn't cost much more to get on a plane. Hell it costs me $150.00 to ski Hunter for a day...



Funds.  We chose a second home rather than ski vacations, I suppose.  Don't even want to add up what a trip out west for a family of 5 would cost...air, hotel, ski tix, rental car, food, avi equipment (lol).  Plus my kids say they'd rather have a beach/hot vacation rather than a ski one anyway.  Been out west to ski once my entire life, and there was a dearth of snow that year...so I have no effing clue what I'm missing anyway haha..I've really had a good ski year so far, all the complaining is getting old guys lol.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 16, 2012)

kingslug said:


> and when I add up the cost of heading north compared to out west, it doesn't cost much more to get on a plane. Hell it costs me $150.00 to ski Hunter for a day...



This isn't even close to my costs.  I have a lot of my vouchers already paid for at less than $30 per lift ticket.  For my wife and I to drive to New England + 1 night hotel + some food = roughly $300 for the both of us to go skiing for a weekend.

Even if you round up to $400, that's about what a round trip plane ticket costs for one person.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

$$ and time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2012)

Going in March. When you have two little kids it's not easy to just drop your shit and go away for the weekend. And it's not that much easier trying to catch a storm when they hit here in the east unless I'm lucky. I've got close to 10 more years of this. Once kids are out of the house things will change!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> $$ and time.



+1

I have been out west plenty, but mainly in my early to mid 20s.  I'm much more reserved in my spending these days, even though I have more money to spend.

For those that frequently go out west, what is your average length of stay and total cost per person, per day and factoring everything; airfare, hotels, tickets, car rental, food, booze, rental equipment.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 16, 2012)

I always go out west but this year might be the exception.  The reports I'm getting back are just so-so.  I'm in a good situation where I can almost go whenever I want.  Most years and years like last season its worth every penny.  I just don't know if I want to spend the money for what is out there a down season.  It will be there in the future and so will I.  That said I do have a hold on the condo in Utah for the first week in April if things radically change.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 16, 2012)

Cause the skiing out here isnt that much better than back there.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2012)

Deadlines and commitments


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2012)

kingslug said:


> With the way this season is going I'm wondering what has kept some people from going out there.


Marginal conditions out west! 

With the exception of PNW, the rest of the "west" are groomer mostly. If you get lucky to coincide you trip with a minor storm, it's good. I got lucky this past weekend. But all the time before the trip, Otherwise,I keep asking myself why I'm pay extra to ski groomers! I would have canceled had I not got a free place to crash, making the cost comparable to skiing locally. 



> I'm even considering heading back to parts of Europe,


That would be a good option, THIS SEASON!

Not sure what you mean by "where they don't use the Euro" though...like where? Greece?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 16, 2012)

One day ill have the money to just go out west for a long last minute weekend. Lol


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2012)

It has been picking up out there recently.  Vail back bowls are open.  I am praying for mor since I leave 3/10 for CO.


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 16, 2012)

This as we all know is an exceptionally bad year for the East. Not a great year for the West but almost everywhere out there conditions have stabilized. I've skied once twice a year out West for the past  15 and have hit a few rough patches. One President's week way back Park City was rain , sleet, heavy snow. Another time March in Utah way too warm for good skiing and no fresh for weeks. Been in Colorado when winds closed almost all the Lifts, My friends were in Park City Last week into this. Last Week very icy, this weekend mucho powder. Modern grooming and snow making have made the East much more reliable, and enjoyable, but it will never be the Rockies. Just like Jones Beach will never be Hawaii, but enjoy what you can when you can.


----------



## David Metsky (Feb 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> It has been picking up out there recently.  Vail back bowls are open.  I am praying for mor since I leave 3/10 for CO.


Crested Butte has opened 2 of the 4 their backcountry bowls after 19" this week.  I'm headed out on Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 16, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Cause the skiing out here isnt that much better than back there.


Are you saying for this year or in general?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 16, 2012)

It's been a pretty rough year but not as bad as you may think. 

Yesterday in Tahoe:


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 16, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you saying for this year or in general?



Definitely just this year, although as some others have mentioned, were starting to look better and better as each day goes by. 

That being said, I think Jackson is sitting in the 220" range, this time last year we were pushing 400+


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 16, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Funds.  We chose a second home rather than ski vacations, I suppose.  Don't even want to add up what a trip out west for a family of 5 would cost...air, hotel, ski tix, rental car, food, avi equipment (lol).



This.  Did it once a couple years back.  Just don't have those kind of funds these days.


----------



## K2Trav (Feb 16, 2012)

Jackson has incredible conditions, it was a little thin a month ago, but they got 8 feet in 8 days when i got here, it was a little Eastastic for a little while, but they've been getting snow almost nightly, 6 inches new yesterday, everything is open.  Targhee and Snow King also have incredible conditions, you can stay at Super 8 for $170 a week


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2012)

Well for those with large families I can see the point, its a pretty big expense compared to packing up the car. If you're solo its much easier and depending where you live can be almost cheaper. As far as conditions being the same ...uh..no..If you can hook up with locals and stay off the beaten path, well , you will find a very different mountain. I mean really, think about it...take Hunter, 25 inches of real snow, Alta over 180...Alta lift ticket for a 5 day pass is cheaper than Hunter..sure you have to score a cheap flight, but if you are willing to stay near a bus stop..no rental car needed, so you can have a week of very good , and sometimes epic skiing for not much more than a trip up north...ski clubs get even better deals..when its good here I can see the point of just staying local, but this season we are all suffering. Its funny but I remember the epic MLK storm we got years back..I met so many people, including many ski patrollers from out west..at Stowe..conditions at Jackson and many parts out west..sucked..so they came here for the powder...you have to get it ..where it is...


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 16, 2012)

Went out west for the first time a few weeks ago. I would say it was a life altering trip that made us rethink where we want to spend the next 20+ years.  
We are definitely going back next year even if we have to take funds away from our summer vacation plans. Got to find a way to spend more than a week each winter there though. 
Actually we may be going back out west this summer to look around for a winter retirement area, probably in the SLC and Park City areas, both sides of the Wasatch Range.
.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> For those that frequently go out west, what is your average length of stay and total cost per person, per day and factoring everything; airfare, hotels, tickets, car rental, food, booze, rental equipment.





kingslug said:


> . If you're solo its much easier and depending where you live can be almost cheaper.



all ears

No doubt the West has far better conditions even during a down year like this one, but I think it's a bit foolish/exaggerating to suggest a Northeast resident can ski out West for comparable money as they can in the east.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Feb 16, 2012)

Having just come back from Utah I have to say that their "bad" season doesn't even close to the suffering we're experiencing here right now.  I skied for five days and didn't see one patch of ice even though the first four days we got a total of 4" of fresh.  I don't think "frozen granular" is even in their vocabulary.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2012)

I just skied the Canyons today... I really enjoyed it. I skied mostly groomers due to my friends who I was skiing with (a couple quick shots through low angle glades was all I could manage), but it was still incredible compared to anything I have skied in the east this year.

We kept going until they wouldn't let us on the chair anymore... Hell of a day.

-w


----------



## WJenness (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, and Alta is forecast for 5-9" on Sunday (National Weather Service forecast)... Not huge numbers by any stretch, but I feel like that's better than anything we've seen at home this year.

-w


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> all ears
> 
> No doubt the West has far better conditions even during a down year like this one, but I think it's a bit foolish/exaggerating to suggest a Northeast resident can ski out West for comparable money as they can in the east.


"foolish/exaggerating"???

Just did this last weekend: 

Flight: $350
Lodging: 0
Lift tickets: 0
Rental Car: $100 
Gas: $20
Food: $50

4 days of skiing so it works out to be $125/day. 

Granted, I got free lodging which would have cost about $200 (motel is cheap at Utah). 

Lift ticket would have been $180 (1 PC "quick start": FREE, 2@$50/each: 1 at Snowbasin, 1 at Sundance, one buddy ticket at Canyons: $80). But I got a "passport" book which includes 3 free one for Sundance, Snowbasin and Canyons)

Compare to going to VT for 4 days: 

Gas: ~$100
Lift ticket: ~$
Lodging: $400~500 (depending)
Food: $100-150

That's $130/day!

The key is:

1) Lift ticket is a lot cheaper out west. Assuming one favors the "big mountains" size of the east, even the tiniest no-name resort of the west are larger than Killington! So the lift ticket is way cheap. 

2) Lodging is considerably cheaper, especially for a week long trip. VT motel easily goes to $100/night. You can get a motel in SLC for $40! In a week, that's $500 difference. Same amount I pay for the flight! 

3) Airport to resort is short. So even if you rent a car, you don't spend much for gas, which make up for the 2-3 tank-ful it takes to drive up to Stowe/Bush/Jay. At $50 a tank, that adds up.  

But, if you're flying first class and renting an SUV for a week, the equation will be different. My point being, there're cheaper options out west that's not available in the northeast! And those "cheaper options" are often BETTER than the more expensive ones here! 

I have no family so I often go solo. I do about half of my days out west, only half around here and ONLY when condition is condusive.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2012)

ABC, If you had free tickets here and free lodging it would still be cheaper here. You are comparing apples to oranges. If I look for deals here I can spend way less.
 I am skiing for 3 days with my family of 5 for with lodging I am paying 46 dollars a day per person. My gas will only be 60 bucks for the 3 days. We are also brown bagging it so food is cheap as well - $100 for the 5 of us for 3 days


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2012)

abc said:


> "foolish/exaggerating"???
> 
> Just did this last weekend:
> 
> ...



That is pretty reasonable.  Regarding the 2-3 tanks of gas it takes you to get to Stowe though, do you drive a Hummer or are you traveling from South Jersey????

As a point of comparison, I just did a 3 day trip to Sugarbush, Stowe and Cannon in January.  Spent $118 on lift tickets, stayed with a friend in Stowe and it took a tank of gas ($60).  So, it was basically $60 per day plus food and booze.  

I can ski 5 days in Vermont easily for the cost you spent just on airfare.  Obviously not doable if you don't have friends / family to stay with.  I suppose if I didn't have the latter, I'd probably be taking more serious looks at Western trips.


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta make a plug for far west - Whistler. Many people assume it to be extra $$$ for the location buts it s a real value when you search around a bit (i.e. stay in Creekside, only go out for an all out dinner and drinks one night, etc.)

Usual expenses for 5 night lodging / 5 days of skiing trip out west in a group for me has been $1100-$1300. Whistler was $950 living like kings as long as we've flown into Seattle and made the drive up. Of course, we can all add $200 to the trip price considering the airfares' continual climb upward in price. 

I have to agree, when the airfare isn't included I find east coast resort skiing more expensive across the board. I've always wondered if western resorts account for the fact that most people are bled dry by the flights and try to compensate to some degree to maintain the volume. 

And if you go out west and feel bummed about the amount of $$ spent, just strike up a conversation with an Englishman, or German, or Aussie, etc. They tell you about 4 years worth of savings blown on their trip with 12+ hour flights.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2012)

There will always be differences in what you spend anywhere..I have found that it is a better value for ME to ski out west. Lift tickets are cheaper and you get a hell of a lot more for your money, hotels are way cheaper, I stay for about 60 per night and can ride the bus if I want, but I like having a car to get around in..I live on Long Island so a trip to Vermont or NH is long and expensive...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Just scheduled the Fedex pickup for my families skis for this coming Monday to ship them out to Park City next week.  9 More days and i'm sliding down the hill in Utah!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Just scheduled the Fedex pickup for my families skis for this coming Monday to ship them out to Park City next week.  9 More days and i'm sliding down the hill in Utah!



9 days without boards?  Ouch!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2012)

kingslug said:


> There will always be differences in what you spend anywhere..I have found that it is a better value for ME to ski out west. Lift tickets are cheaper and you get a hell of a lot more for your money, hotels are way cheaper, I stay for about 60 per night and can ride the bus if I want, but I like having a car to get around in..I live on Long Island so a trip to Vermont or NH is long and expensive...



well, choosing to live on Long Island was your first mistake  :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheese said:


> 9 days without boards?  Ouch!



Nope, skiing tommorrow and Sunday, then quickly tuning the gear Sunday PM, and then Fedex is picking them up at the clubhouse building in where my place in VT is on Monday, and then they'll be in Utah when we arrive next Saturday.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2012)

Just bustin' your ovaries dude.  I'm obviously jealous of your Yuutaaaah trip.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> That is pretty reasonable.  Regarding the 2-3 tanks of gas it takes you to get to Stowe though, do you drive a Hummer or are you traveling from South Jersey????


See my sig. 



> Obviously not doable if you don't have friends / family to stay with.  I suppose if I didn't have the latter, I'd probably be taking more serious looks at Western trips.


That's exactly my situation: I don't have friends/family to stay with in the northeast. 


That's why I gave that particular example. If I want to SKI, I go where it's got snow and is cheap. I do go to places I have to pay to motel. It cost more naturally. Those are "ski vacations".

Here's what I paid 2 years ago at SLC:

Flight: $350
Motel: $45 x 9 = $405 (out in the morning and back on a redeye)
Lift ticket $50 x 8 (1 FREE Part City Quick Start and 8 more for 9 day skiing)
Rental car: $0 (motel near bus stop)
Gas: 0
Food: similar to skiing northeast (actually a bit less but not as good quality).

The same week in northeast, say K or Stowe (which I never do a full week):

Motel: $800~1000 (at >$100/night)
Lift Ticket: $90 x 9 = $800
Gas: >$100

Works out almost identical in cost. But I got a lot more terrain at SLC area. And need I say anything about snow quantity and quality?


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> ABC, If you had free tickets here and free lodging it would still be cheaper here. You are comparing apples to oranges. If I look for deals here I can spend way less.


One of the free tickets comes with the flight. Park City Quick Start offers a free day of skiing on the day of the flight. You just have to get there early enough to get enough skiing in. I did. Leave 5 in the morning, got there at 10, on the slope by 12. A good 4+ hrs skiing in.  

I've rarely been able to find lift tickets in the northeast for less than $50. Not at the larger mountains anyway. Out west, I'm able to find plenty of them around $50, HUGE mountains!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Just bustin' your ovaries dude.  I'm obviously jealous of your Yuutaaaah trip.



No harm at all!  I think i'm almost at the point where i've forgotten what a snowbank over 12" tall looks like, so even in a low snow year out in Utah, the snowbank size will probably have the same effect as it's had on me in the past when they're "normal" sized


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2012)

abc said:


> See my sig.



you don't have one :lol:


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> you don't have one :lol:


Sorry my bad, never entered it. Suburb of NYC. 

Yes, it takes nearly a full tank to get up to Stowe/Killington. Add the daily driving around from motel to mountain, the second tank doesn't get me home.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to ski out West, but right now I have a non-skiing wife, a 19 month old, and a lack of funds. With my season's pass (broken out by avergae cost per day) I can ski for about $20 a day, plus $10 in gas, so $30 total. Usually a couple beers, so my cost per day tops out around a whopping $40. Of course my pass was paiud for back in May, so really only $20 out of pocket. A little over an hour to Sunday River, so day trips are easy. I have a friend with a seasonal rental at Sugarloaf this year, so will probably get in a couple overnights with the same cost per day as my day trips. 

I am sure there are some good deals out West, but certainly not even remotely comparable to what it costs me to ski here! When I am older, have more money, and my daughter can ski with me, I will definitely take some destination ski trips, but for now I am happy with what I have here.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

The biggest diving line is where one lives. For Kingslug the thread starter, he lives in Long Island! So it's a very long drive to get to anywhere that has snow. So he's assertion of flying out west vs driving up north would not have any bearing for those who lives 30 minutes from a local hill!


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

K2Trav said:


> Jackson has incredible conditions, it was a little thin a month ago, but they got 8 feet in 8 days when i got here, it was a little Eastastic for a little while, but they've been getting snow almost nightly, 6 inches new yesterday, everything is open.  Targhee and Snow King also have incredible conditions, you can stay at Super 8 for $170 a week



Now come out when its actually good by our standards and you'll think you found god.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2012)

abc said:


> The biggest diving line is where one lives. For Kingslug the thread starter, he lives in Long Island! So it's a very long drive to get to anywhere that has snow. So he's assertion of flying out west vs driving up north would not have any bearing for those who lives 30 minutes from a local hill!



Yup..but this season...I would imagine that even those that live near a decent mountain need a powder fix..

I'm going to start researching European areas that don't use the Euro..but then again, the onslaught that Europe is experiencing might not occur again ...this was and still is the year to go..if you can get there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in NYC & also have a long drive to get to central /northern VT. I skied 4 days this week at K ( I have a pass). I went up with $300 in my pocket & came home with $150. I still have to pay $72 for 3 nights lodging. Don't think I'd be able to ski out west for anywhere near that price. If I opted to ski anywhere else in VT. the most it would cost me is $41 which is prepaid also (VT. Pass) & could ski Sugarbush for $30 with an employee discount ticket. Just saying.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 17, 2012)

abc said:


> See my sig.
> 
> 
> That's exactly my situation: I don't have friends/family to stay with in the northeast.
> ...


I just want to be clear - I would rather ski out west. Your lodging and lift prices for the east are too high.

I have been looking  for a Sun-Fri at Killington for the 1st week in March. The Red Roof in in Rutland is 209 for 1 bed, the Grey Bonnet is 316, and the Kill/Pico Motor Inn is 345. All include breakfast. You can ski pico 2 for 1(49) midweek or deals from liftopia for Killington (59-70) or even Sugarbush(3day 133). This setup puts me in a similar price range to your SLC prices for lift and lodging. It is still cheaper to ski the east. I am driving out of north NJ so I am in a similar area to you.

Not trying to be a wise guy - are there charges for the bus up to the ski areas from SLC? How about getting to and from the airports? When I have been out west it cost me to park my car at the airport (if I can't get a ride) and depending on the package there have been  separate charges to get me to and from the resort.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

To be fair as well, Ive found western resorts to be a bit more expensive on a lift ticket basis. 

Not sure where the 50 dollar window rates are cheap as hell for out here. 

Keep in mind Vail the Beav, Breck, Squaw, Jackson, Telluride, Aspen and more are all 90+. 

Where back east charges that much? Killington and Stowe during holiday periods?


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

x10003q said:


> I have been looking  for a *Sun-Fri* at Killington for the 1st week in March. The Red Roof in in Rutland is 209 for 1 bed, the Grey Bonnet is 316, and the Kill/Pico Motor Inn is 345. All include breakfast. You can ski pico 2 for 1(49) midweek or deals from liftopia for Killington (59-70) or even Sugarbush(3day 133). This setup puts me in a similar price range to your SLC prices for lift and lodging. It is still cheaper to ski the east. I am driving out of north NJ so I am in a similar area to you.


*I don't have the "luxury" of skiing mid-week *

(I "could", but I'd be looking at losing probably 30% of my income, which works out to be a whole lot more expensive than even the weekend lift rate in NE!  )

The cost I quoted were 9 days of skiing, which includes 2 weekends.

Get a number for the northeast on that same time frame, you'd be surprised.  

More over, Pico is small for a week. Canyons? Not so small. 

(this is pretty timely because my buddy at Park City asked me what the skiable acreage of the largest mountain in the east. Turns out big K is "only" 700 acres! Canyon, which isn't exactly big by western standard, has about 1000 acres)



> Not trying to be a wise guy - are there charges for the bus up to the ski areas from SLC? How about getting to and from the airports? When I have been out west it cost me to park my car at the airport (if I can't get a ride) and depending on the package there have been separate charges to get me to and from the resort.


No cost for the bus if you have a package, most motels have. From the airport to the motel, there're regional shuttles. Doesn't cost much. Keep in mind, it's no that far from the airport to the mountain. 

There's no wise-guying going on here. Just that for solo skier, particularly the desk jockey like me, the west actually working out to be no more expensive and you get better skiing as a side benefit. 

Now, don't even get me started on skiing the Alps. 2-3 years ago, I did a week at $1300 (sharing room) and $1500 my own room in Switzerland! Trying to beat that in the NE? It kills me when people say they can't afford skiing Europe. For singletons like me, it's a actually bargain!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2012)

Alta 6 day pass is $348.00
Extended stay hotel is about 50 to 60 per night..not the greatest place but its close.
Bus is $6.00 roundtrip.
Car from Fox rental is about 30.00 per day, double that for an SUV which you might need if it pukes..the road up is dangerous..or you can rent the cheapest car and take the bus from the park and ride at the base.
I go to Alta because its the best deal, usualy the best snow and very easy to get to...and you can ski Snowbird with an upgrade pass..5000 acres..I'll take it...
In April, Snowbird has great deals for the Cliff lodge right on the mountain. $800.00 for 4 nights and lift tix..I split it last year..$400.00  no one can beat that and airfare is lower...
There are many options..as well as many options here...I just like it there.
Oh, this latest deal I got is from Diamond Dogs Ski club..$1640 for airfare, hotel on the mountain and 6 days lift tix to Big Sky Montana..they do not have a house or any rules, its just a trip club with some happy hours in NYC if you want to go..they do about 4 to 5 trips a season...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

You can get super pass to ski the four slc ski ares with it and include ski bus.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> To be fair as well, Ive found western resorts to be a bit more expensive on a lift ticket basis.
> 
> Not sure where the 50 dollar window rates are cheap as hell for out here.
> 
> ...


All the resort (with exception of JH) are in Colorado. It's almost like saying New York is expensive by using New York City as an example of average prices. 

More over, you can get an Epic pass which works for Vail/Beav and practically all of Summit county for what? $499 (I think). Ski all 9 days of a week long trip, it's $55 a day! Or you can also split it into two long weekends for the same.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

You are seriously stretching it if you need to buy a pass to make it cheaper. And since when are their 9 days in a week? With travel days, etc your looking at more of a two week trip. Not exactly cheap or feasible for most people to take a ski trip on a whim. There are also wierd restrictions of getting the cheap Epic passes, cheap loveland tix, etc. Lets not forget opportunity costs either. Thats lost vaca time when you can take weekend trips up north. 

Im still not buying that lift tickets are cheaper out west. Ive been all over the place and have paid more on a consistent basis than I ever did back East.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2012)

abc said:


> One of the free tickets comes with the flight. Park City Quick Start offers a free day of skiing on the day of the flight. You just have to get there early enough to get enough skiing in. I did. Leave 5 in the morning, got there at 10, on the slope by 12. A good 4+ hrs skiing in.
> 
> I've rarely been able to find lift tickets in the northeast for less than $50. Not at the larger mountains anyway. Out west, I'm able to find plenty of them around $50, HUGE mountains!



I guess it matters where you live in the east on how much it costs. for those who live near NYC costs jumps up to get the good ski areas. I live within 2 hours of just about any ski area in NH and VT. I am of the Billski school of cheap skiing (actually just picked up tix for Stratton for 27.50 a piece today instead of the 76 it usually costs on weekdays).


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm actually considering taking my third trip this month EAST to Utah. Considering I carry two season passes here it seems so foolish but the gas is always greener right. This next cycle looks GOOD.

Either way It looks cheaper to take the Atrack from Reno to SLC as its 650 miles each way. I've made that drive four times in February and it kinda sucks. From there it would be a three day super pass which takes care of busses/light rail also. It works out to like 60 bucks a day. Utah is expensive season pass but cheap day tickets. 

Also low key areas in the West are cheap as hell, through out tons of deals. If you're paying 60 bucks at Kirkwood/Loveland/Abasin/Mt Rose/ you're definately doing it wrong. Premium areas are premium pricing.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

Not sure on Kwood or Mt Rose, but I do know the cheap loveland tix need to be bought in person, usually before November. They deliberately do this to prevent the tourons from getting them.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> And since when are their 9 days in a week?


Since I graduate from college! 

Fly out Friday after work. Arrive 12 o'clock typically. By the time I got in, and hit the sack, it's about 1 to 2 depends. 

Ski Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday. 

If I counted correctly, that's 9 days!!!

Fly out either 5 o'clock flight and arrive 12 midnight here. Or fly redeye and arrive in the morning. 

I just did that 3 days ago and will be doing it in a couple of weeks. 

Yes, 9 days of skiing with only a week off work. 



> Not exactly cheap or feasible for most people to take a ski trip on a whim.


That's the point you're missing. You don't do it "on a whim"! 

If you do, you'll be paying through your nose for the $90 tickets at Stowe, or Vail.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Not sure on Kwood or Mt Rose, but I do know the cheap loveland tix need to be bought in person, usually before November. They deliberately do this to prevent the tourons from getting them.


I do know the Loveland ticket do NOT need to be bought in person. I had it 2 years ago. 4 pack for $129 (or was it $119?). 

But if you can be there in person, it was $119 (or $109?) because you don't have to pay for them to ship it.

Let's be clear here. Some of us ski out west as a vacation.So one may not be looking at every penny. I do half of my trips that way. But when I go out there to SKI, I pinch every penny and often succeed in beating the price in VT.



> Where back east charges that much? Killington and Stowe during holiday periods?


How much is Whiteface day ticket?


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Not sure on Kwood or Mt Rose, but I do know the cheap loveland tix need to be bought in person, usually before November. They deliberately do this to prevent the tourons from getting them.




Yeah the really cheap 4 packs are geared towards locals. The grocery stores sell discounted tickets along with multiple ski shops, it's around or a little less than 50. They also have 2-1 deals to copper/wp/monarch but that is useless if someone is flying in. 

Hell they're selling squaw/alpine two packs for 98 bucks this week online. Then again they're pretty desperate...


----------



## jaja111 (Feb 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Just scheduled the Fedex pickup for my families skis for this coming Monday to ship them out to Park City next week.  9 More days and i'm sliding down the hill in Utah!



Oooo, how much $$$? for how much equipment? Valuable information with $100 in baggage fees these days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a lot cheaper in Slc then Co, I been to 2 resorts in CO it was fun never snowed, went Slc and hotel cheap,  lift tickets cheap and it snowed 100 inches one week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just did a quick check of Delta airlines. If I flew out of JFK Mon. morning to SLC & returned on the red eye Fri. night airfare alone is over $800. I'm sure there are better deals, how much better I don't know. If I remember right the shuttle from the airport up to Snowbird/Alta was $68 round trip. I'm not even talking about accommodations, lift tickets or food.

edit: forgot this is a holiday week. The same flights the following week are $420. But still the way I ski New England I could spend the same money & ski 2 weeks & that would include everything.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Just did a quick check of Delta airlines. If I flew out of JFK Mon. morning to SLC & returned on the red eye Fri. night airfare alone is over $800. I'm sure there are better deals, how much better I don't know. If I remember right the shuttle from the airport up to Snowbird/Alta was $68 round trip. I'm not even talking about accommodations, lift tickets or food.
> 
> edit: forgot this is a holiday week. The same flights the following week are $420. But still the way I ski New England I could spend the same money & ski 2 weeks & that would include everything.



800 for a flight to SLC seems really high. I can usually fly from there to Boston for 3-400. 

That being said, I still dont see how someone can swing a trip out West for similar cost to a trip up North. Especially if its more than just yourself.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

I taken jet blue from Nyc to Slc for four hundred fifty round trip several times.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2012)

Plus you can crank butts in the terminal. If they more booze around Id move in. Jet Blue is nice with easy direct flights. 

Forgot about the holiday week until I went out today. Tourists incoming! Surprise little pow day today with some light snow.


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> 800 for a flight to SLC seems really high. I can usually fly from there to Boston for 3-400.
> 
> That being said, I still dont see how someone can swing a trip out West for similar cost to a trip up North. Especially if its more than just yourself.


"Especially"! "More than yourself"!!!

With more than yourself, you'll be sharing gas, room and driving. And paying double the flight cost!

It's apple and oranges. 

Let me add to the confusion some more. I'll be going to Tahoe in a few weeks. The flight is free! FF miles, accumulated from all the trips I've flown.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 18, 2012)

I still dont buy it. So far everyone has had to list of a myriad of special deals. My FF miles, if I find this convenience store of the highway they have cheap tix and Ill eat roadside cheeseburgers my entire stay, if I can load up 6 dudes in a car it will only cost 10 bucks in gas. If the stars need to align to make a trip out west cheaper, that doesnt make it the rule, its the exception. 

This whole argument is built on the assumption that everyone stays in hotels when they ski in the Northeast. I would argue that is overwhelmingly not true to begin with. I can count on one hand the amount of times back East that necessitated a hotel, and that was more because I was absolutely plastered.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 18, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> That being said, I still dont see how someone can swing a trip out West for similar cost to a trip up North. Especially if its more than just yourself.



I agree.  I don't pay for lodging or a car because of the connection I have out there and I still think it's more expensive then going to New England.  Most years its worth every penny, this year I'm not so sure, thus we are probably are not going out this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2012)

MOUNTAIN REPORT - 801-572-3939 
  Last Updated: Saturday February 18th, 2012 at 5:25 AM By: Freddy
  Snowfall Current Conditions Today's Forecast 
 Past 12 hrs:0"0cm  Past 24 hrs:0"0cm  Storm total:0"0cm This season:193"490cm Sky cover:Clear   Ridgetop winds:LightW Mid-mountain temp:14°F-10°C Settled snow depth:74"188cmSky coverartly Clear   Ridgetop winds:LightW Temp range:14/31°F-10/-1°C Expected snowfall:0" 0cm  
   Extended Forecast Weather Resources Mountain Cams

SUNDAY

MONDAY

TUESDAY


Snowing


Snowing


Snow Flurries

Weather Links

Expected Openings

Snowfall History

Snowflake Showcase

Powder Alert Sign-up

really?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2012)

Alta:      This Afternoon: A 30 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 30. South southwest wind around 9 mph. Total daytime snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 

Tonight: Snow. Low around 14. West wind between 9 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow. High near 17. Wind chill values as low as zero. Northwest wind between 8 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible. 

Sunday Night: Snow showers, mainly before 11pm. Low around 4. Wind chill values as low as -5. West northwest wind between 5 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

Washington's Birthday: A 20 percent chance of snow showers before 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 23. West southwest wind between 5 and 9 mph. 

Monday Night: A 30 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 11. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tuesday: A 40 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 29. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tuesday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. 

Wednesday: A chance of snow. Partly sunny and windy, with a high near 29.

If 200 inches and these kind of reports isn't good...then I don't know what is..yes they are down from usual years..but..really...and yes Stowe and the surrounding areas are looking good considering the way the season has been, hell Stowe is up to 131 inches for the season, maybe I'll get up there in the spring, haven't been that far north in a while...


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> This whole argument is built on the assumption that everyone stays in hotels when they ski in the Northeast. I would argue that is *overwhelmingly not true *to begin with. I can count on one hand the amount of times back East that necessitated a hotel, and that was more *because I was absolutely plastered*.


So you live close enough to go back home to sleep in your own bed. And you're absolutely convinced you're the "overwhelming majority" here?

Where do you propose those of us who can't day trip sleep? In the car? How about in a motel *out west*?  

Both the OP and my calculation was specifically for people who live far enough away they can't day trip! Skiing out west IS NOT more expensive than skiing in VT. Your situation may not be the same, but that doesn't make ours wrong. 

Your refusal to "buy it", even after I listed all the detail cost, is baffling. You said you like to ski west. So maybe you don't mind doing your trips expensively. That doesn't mean it can't be done a lot cheaper! And by doing it cheaply, I get to go twice a year instead of once every 2 years...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

abc said:


> So you live close enough to go back home to sleep in your own bed. And you're absolutely convinced you're the "overwhelming majority" here?
> 
> Where do you propose those of us who can't day trip sleep? In the car? How about in a motel *out west*?
> 
> ...


I'll say it again. I don't live close to VT. No day trips here (just read my location). I could spend two weeks in VT. for the cost of your airfare for one trip alone. That includes gas, lodging, lift tickets, food, booze, whatever. I usually do a dozen trips a year up north, not just one or two. I go west too. I'll spend more in one week out there than 40 days in New England. Put out all the numbers you want but I've been doing it for years & know that to be fact.

Yes I have a special situation but I'm no one special. Anyone could do what I do.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2012)

It seems abc is in the minority here saying you can ski out west for cheaper. Anyone else agree with his line of thinking? We need info for what it really cost not if I sleep on someone's couch and ski bum it.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> It seems abc is in the minority here saying you can ski out west for cheaper. Anyone else agree with his line of thinking? We need info for what it really cost not if I sleep on someone's couch and ski bum it.



SLC for a week:

plane tix from new york-350 +- depending on baggage fees
hotel on fort union for six nights-250
salt lake super pass 6 days including busses/light rail-400ish
food/beer-150?

its a little over a grand for a cheap vacation to salt lake. Other places like Vail/Steamboat/Jackson are more. Tahoe can be done cheap also but rental car is sorta needed here.

It definately aint cheaper though, especially if its more than just one person. I mean who the hell is driving solo in a Suburban form the mid-atlantic. Those plane and ski tix add up big time if we're talking about a family.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll say it again. I don't live close to VT. No day trips here (just read my location). I could spend two weeks in VT. for the cost of your airfare for one trip alone. That includes gas, lodging, lift tickets, food, booze, whatever. I usually do a dozen trips a year up north, not just one or two. I go west too. I'll spend more in one week out there than 40 days in New England. Put out all the numbers you want but I've been doing it for years & know that to be fact.
> 
> Yes I have a special situation but I'm no one special. Anyone could do what I do.



At the same time this seems a little exaggerated. If you spend more in a week out here than 40 days in New England then we're in no way comparing apples to apples. You must be living large when you come out here.Really large!!

How much do you pay for airfare? Two full weeks in New England for under 400 dollars? I'd love to see the math on this....


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll say it again. I don't live close to VT. No day trips here (just read my location). I could spend two weeks in VT. for the cost of your airfare for one trip alone. That includes gas, lodging, lift tickets, food, booze, whatever. I usually do a dozen trips a year up north, not just one or two. I go west too. I'll spend more in one week out there than 40 days in New England. Put out all the numbers you want but *I've been doing it for years & know that to be fact*.


If you're been doing it for years out west and can't do it the way I (and *snoseek* & *kingslug*) can, you've been doing it wrong! 



snoseek said:


> At the same time this seems a little exaggerated. If you spend more in a week out here than 40 days in New England then we're in no way comparing apples to apples. *You must be living large when you come out here.Really large!!*
> 
> How much do you pay for airfare? Two full weeks in New England for under 400 dollars? I'd love to see the math on this....


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> It seems abc is in the minority here saying you can ski out west for cheaper. Anyone else agree with his line of thinking? We need info for what it really cost not if I sleep on someone's couch and ski bum it.


OP and I have listed, in minute detail, the cost of skiing in SLC. And now *snowseek *had listed one more. 

If 30% of the posters are the minority, then it merely means the majority 70% aren't bothering to learn. And what if it's just 1%? If it can be duplicated, and you don't, then you're resigning yourself for not benefiting from others experience. That would be your choice, I guess.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not so sure its cheaper to go out west. More just saying its a very very viable option. Basically for an extra couple hundred you can ski lcc/bcc and as much as I love New England when its on, its hard to not look at this option for five or more days if travelling solo. The less time you spend the more $$$ it gets as airfare will take a bigger chunk for say a long weekend.

The years that I did spend back east I always made a point to go for at least 10 days. 

Personally I f$%cking detest flying, such a pain in the ass. That would explain why in just under an hour from now I'll be hitting the road to Ogden and later on in the week Grand Junction. I would rather drive 1500 miles in the next week than fly but that's just me...

Also with planning Tahoe can be done cheap, especially with a dirt cheap pass like a squalpine or Tahoe Value. A cheap rental or a shuttle to the Basin and a cheap room in King Beach or South Lake and you're golden. Just stay away this year!!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

snoseek said:


> How much do you pay for airfare? Two full weeks in New England for under 400 dollars? I'd love to see the math on this....


Last year when I flew out to SLC airfare alone was $500 & change. Then they charged me a $50 baggage fee each way (one bag, didn't bring my ski's). Then the shuttle from the airport to LCC & back was $68. So just transportation was closer to $700 not the $400 claimed.

Now to go to VT. it cost's roughly $100 in gas back & forth with a little driving around. My little subaru gets 30mpg hwy.

Lodging cost's me $24 a night at my SC lodge including breakfast. If I wanted to there are public places I could stay for $30 a night including breakfast. Turn of the River at K or Hostel Tevere at Sugarbush just to name a couple. Skiing is already paid for since I have a pass but if you want to add that cost in I get the daily price under $20 a day by the end of the season. Buy my own lunch at the local store/supermarket . Same with dinner, cook it myself, we have a commercial kitchen in the SC lodge. A 30 pack of beer maybe 2 for 2 weeks. So using the 9 day example that comes out to under $600 & that's includes everything. Like I said to go out west is closer to $700 for me just for transportation & that doesn't include lift tickets, lodging, food or booze. That wasn't hard was it?

Oh yeh I hate flying too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I lived large. Stayed at the Cliff. They had a $99 a night special when I went in April including lift tickets but that was pp. double occupancy so it cost me $150 a night for myself with only 1 ticket needed (not bad if you think about it). It's not cheap eating dinner at the Bird either unless you want to eat Mexican every night. Breakfast downstairs wasn't expensive but if you wanted a real good breakfast it cost a few sheckles to eat upstairs. Forget what I paid for lunch ( they made some real nice sandwiches in the deli downstairs, regulator johnson was my favorite) & I bought a few beers everyday hanging out on the plaza. Kept my beer costs down as I had the shuttle driver stop at the 7-11 at the base of the canyon road & picked up a case. That's living large but not that large.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh & as for skiing conditions. The 1st day I was there the whole mountain was hard as a rock after freezing overnight after a warm day the previous day. This despite the fact they received close to 5ft. of snow the week before I got there. Skiing wasn't very good that 1st day. The reason I came was that there was more snow in the forecast that week. It started snowing about the time the lifts closed that 1st day & we received close to 2ft over the next day. Skiing was very good for the rest of my stay.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2012)

Never heard of these Lodging places but I'll have to check them out..$30.00 per night sounds awesome as I do not need much, a bed will do. gas is killer for me as my Jeep is not very efficient, about 18 mpg but the damn thing just won't die! Lift tix are another story, unless I got a pass they are pretty damn expensive, liftopia helps when you can score. For me it comes down to the terrain out west. You can't compare it to what we have here. I guess it boils down to what really floats your boat, the vast expanses, high altitude and super challenging terrain do it for me. Oh, and the 500 inches plus they get...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.turnofriverlodge.com/rates.html

http://hosteltevere.com/stay/rooms-and-rates

Terrain out west is good but it's also good here if you ski the right places.

Conditions; I've experienced so called eastern conditions many times out west.

I've also experienced so called western conditions in the east many times as well (see my avatar? That pic was taken at K).

I love both but it's less expensive for me to ski here (that's the discussion ain't it).


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting..never stayed at a hostel..wonder if 47 is a bit old for it...an option though...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Interesting..never stayed at a hostel..wonder if 47 is a bit old for it...an option though...



I was hanging/conversing with an older dude (late 60's) this week in the Bear parking lot at K for awhile (not a heck of a lot older than me). Asked me where I stay & I told him. He said he comes up & has been staying for years at Turn of River Lodge. They charge him (alone) $150 for a private room with bath for 5 nights (Sun.-Thurs.). Said he gets a nice breakfast too.

Hostel Tevere I've heard good things about over the internet. Never spoke with anyone in person who's actually stayed there. Supposed to have a nice little bar & restaurant also.

C'mon dude 47 is not old. Wish I were that age again.

As for passes for VT. you have to buy well ahead of time. I posted the info back in Oct. about purchasing them in the "skiing on the cheap" thread on this site. 3 coupons for a buck 25 or 5 for 2 hunch. I think my season weekday only pass for K cost $454 with tax (early purchase price). The difference in price for me to go by myself or with someone else to split gas for a week is maybe 50 bucks. What the hell is 50 bucks?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2012)

$50.00..about what I spent on lunch today.well for 3 of us...at a friggin diner!  $150.00 for the week..man..think I'll find myself in VT this spring.I stayed at Sugarbush a few years ago for more than that a night..and from the reports coming in here conditions are better...


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't say that a trip out west was cheap, but I did manage to get jetblue tix for about $110 each way (Denver/Boston).

Lift tix I managed to do some craigslist/deal finding breaking the daily cost of a lift ticket to around 60$....

Lodging was 100+ per night, but a few free nights staying with my brother...

Car rental was a killer in years past, this year with AAA got a week rental for about 500$ w/gas.

All in all, worth seeing my brother and getting on some new terrain and riding pow/packed pow.


----------



## jlboyell (Feb 20, 2012)

i think the second you get on a plane the price is more expensive.  the other side is that you get more for your money, even though the the price is higher.  local hill here is 48 a day, and is bigger than most eastern resorts, killington and sugarloaf being the exceptions.  big sky is 85ish, and is huge.  its about value, not cost.  of course thats only if you have the money.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> i think the second you get on a plane the price is more expensive.


Yup! You can buy a season pass for the same price as round trip airfare. Add in total costs for one week trip out west and that is more than I spend all season counting all lift tickets and gas (and I usually get 40+ days).

Folks driving up to VT from NYC definitely can argue costs a little more... that is a lot of driving, more gas, and you're likely going to want lodging since you can't get any of the best mountains without an overnight or one helluva day trip.

So there are different costs from different people with different circumstances. 

For myself, if I am going to pay for five days of skiing and the price is going to be more than my average entire season costs including fuel, then conditions need to be excellent and I need to be able to grab a deal late. Also, that precludes a full week vacation which I need to request in advanced. At best, I could grab a long weekend on the short if the prices were right. Eh, you go when it snows in the east and you get great powder (most seasons, but even this season my powder day rate is still a solid 50% or so). I'll get out there eventually to explore. But I am in no rush.


----------



## abc (Feb 20, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Skiing is already paid for since I have a pass but if you want to add that cost in I get the daily price under $20 a day by the end of the season.


That only works if you want to ski in one place for the whole season!

And it isn't a big place by any the standard of any western mountain.

Heck, I can ski for pennies in my local hill! It has 200' vertical and about 20 short trails you can bomb down in 20 seconds! But hey it a whole lot cheaper than going west. It's even a whole lot cheaper than going up to VT too. 

I've been toying with the idea of getting a pass at Alpine Meadow/Squaw. With Heavenly/Northstar being only $399, I suspect the A/S would ~be in the same ball park. Stay at Reno for $25/night during the week. The flight to Reno is usually around $400 and rental car about $200 (or take the ski shuttle which is a toss up in cost vs convineince). If I do 1 weeks twice (or better yet, 2 weeks in one shot), it'll work out to be as cheap as driving north to VT on a bunch of weekends. And a whole lot more terrain!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> That being said, *I still dont see how someone can swing a trip out West for similar cost to a trip up North.*




Given the math he's used, I dont doubt he could buy a 2010 Ferrari for less than a 1984 Dodge Aries.  He's basically posted best case scenarios for his Western data, but base case or (worst case) scenarios for his Eastern data.   In essence, I would argue that there are flea bag motels, cheap eats, and lift vouchers in Vermont too.  

At any rate, as other have mentioned, his entire scenario demands cheap airfare, especially given the *&$*&#@  fees that they charge you for baggage now.



AdironRider said:


> This whole argument is built on the assumption that everyone stays in hotels when they ski in the Northeast.* I would argue that is overwhelmingly not true to begin with*.



Stayed with family this weekend in Vermont.  

 And I skied for free at Jay, and for $18 at Smuggs....during PRESIDENTS WEEKEND.   That's a $9 average holiday weekend lift ticket!!  Based on this data alone, I have concluded that the east is clearly cheaper!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2012)

abc said:


> That only works if you want to ski in one place for the whole season!
> 
> And it isn't a big place by any the standard of any western mountain.
> 
> ...


I'm not limited to one area. 23 days on my pass comes out to under $20 per day.

I ski just as much at other areas in the east & it doesn't cost a heck of a lot more, $41 for a ticket at most, usually somewhere in between the 2 figures.

I'll spend a week somewhere out west to. Have been for years & have visited most of the famed resorts so you don't have to explain terrain to me. I'll spent a heck of a lot more for that one week out west than any week in the north east. Even if I could sleep on mommy's couch out west. And you know what? Skiing sucks out there quite often to.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Skiing sucks out there quite often to.


Compare to what? To last week or next week around VT?

Even though this is probably one of the worst in the Rockies, the western hard pack didn't come close to the eastern ice pack! 

While last year saw a lot of snow in the east, the Rockies got a lot of POWDER! Not just anything white, but dry, fluffy blower stuff. 

The more I go west, the more deals I found. Maybe I didn't know all the best deals in the northeast. But I suspect the same for many of you when it comes to scoring deals out west. The numbers you guys give for going out west, I never pay that kind of money for air, lodging or lift. Add them up altogether, I get to go out west 2-3 times a season without breaking the bank!


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

There is no question that a bad day out West is usually decent conditions for the East. However when you live on the East Coast, you don't have as much invested in your day or weekend so if conditions crap out, so be it, live to fight another day. If your out West a mediocre day is bad with a capital B. War story- Was out at Tahoe few years ago in March warmed up to 60 ok spring skiing till temp started to drop, we had driven out to Squaw and it was more treacherous than anything I've ever seen in the  East. Generally you got about a 50/50 shot at decent conditions in the East , 80/10  West, but that Ten Percent can be quite depressing.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 21, 2012)

abc said:


> Add them up altogether, I get to go out west 2-3 times a season without breaking the bank!



This is the same kind of logic that I read on the ski quiver threads, recommending a dedicated carver and powder ski for "only" a few hundred more dollars.


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

Look , this thread is getting ridiculous, I have skied East and West for the past 15 years, Yes the West is incredible, but you need time and unless you are single and in your twenties bucks. Eastern Skiing is Eastern Skiing. This winter is particularly bad but one thing we all forget is most of our Eastern Skiing is weekend skiing. West usually has a few weekdays no matter what and the size out there spreads people out, though I've waited in horrendous lift lines on many Saturdays and Sundays in Colorado. I've been in Vermont and even Hunter during the week and had a great with good conditions. If your lucky enough to have the time go West young man, but if you give up the East, you are really hurting yourself. Play hookey from work  a few days even this winter and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tooth (Feb 21, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Look , this thread is getting ridiculous, I have skied East and West for the past 15 years, Yes the West is incredible, but you need time and unless you are single and in your twenties bucks. Eastern Skiing is Eastern Skiing. This winter is particularly bad but one thing we all forget is most of our Eastern Skiing is weekend skiing. West usually has a few weekdays no matter what and the size out there spreads people out, though I've waited in horrendous lift lines on many Saturdays and Sundays in Colorado. I've been in Vermont and even Hunter during the week and had a great with good conditions. If your lucky enough to have the time go West young man, but if you give up the East, you are really hurting yourself. Play hookey from work  a few days even this winter and you'll see what I mean.



I hear you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Snowbird, UT Jan. 2011.

Nah they never get ice..

That hardpack stayed underneath for months, just as it does here.

It wasn't till later in the season when they got dumped on regularly that conditions improved.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Snowbird, UT Jan. 2011.
> 
> Nah they never get ice..
> 
> ...


The point is they do get dump on REGULARLY! Even in a drought year like this one, they almost got more inches of snows than we got rain! 

If you want to justify NOT going west, you can dig up a couple of bad examples out west. And if you try hard enough, you can also name some good days in the east. Though the more you do that, the lower your standard of "good" becomes...


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Play hookey from work  a few days even this winter and you'll see what I mean.


What does playing hooky buys you? 

Sure, shorter lift line and quieter slopes. But it still takes snow to have good skiing...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Listen I don't know where you ski in the east but up north where I go skiing hasn't been bad at all this year. Just take a look at some of the trip reports others have posted on this site. I have several powder days already this year. Snow is snow no matter where it falls. Amazing what even 3"-4" overnight can do.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Listen I don't know where you ski in the east but up north where I go skiing hasn't been bad at all this year. Just take a look at some of the trip reports others have posted on this site. I have several powder days already this year. Snow is snow no matter where it falls. Amazing what even 3"-4" overnight can do.


But that's exactly my point! The standard of what's "good". 

3-4" on a natural base? Hero snow. But 3-4" on a rain re-frozen base is just dust on crust. (unless, of course, it's really west 3-4", but then it'll simply turns into slick ice the next day)


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

*What does playing hookey buy you*



abc said:


> What does playing hooky buys you?
> 
> Sure, shorter lift line and quieter slopes. But it still takes snow to have good skiing...



Try it , The East will never be the West, but on a weekday I've had some fantastic conditions at Whiteface, Killington and like I said even Hunter. Actually I've even had some great weekend days in the East and a  even few bad days in the West. In the words of Tony Soprano "it is what it is"


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

abc said:


> Compare to what? To last week or next week around VT?
> 
> Even though this is probably one of the worst in the Rockies, the western hard pack didn't come close to the eastern ice pack!
> 
> ...



Maybe we all forgot about some fantastic conditions last year, I doubt if anybody flies east from Colorado to ski, but hey their bagels suck and I can ski there and here.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Try it ,


I had. 

Not impressed. I've already found my way to avoid crowds so no need to take a work day off (unlike 90% of the population, I ENJOY my work)



> The East will never be the West,


I'm not looking for western condition in the east. I just strongly prefer natural snow over the man-made ones.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Just take a look at some of the trip reports others have posted on this site. I have several powder days already this year. Snow is snow no matter where it falls. Amazing what even 3"-4" overnight can do.



I might need to edit some of my trip reports.  Although I've found 1-2" of snow over corduroy and 3-5" off-piste and claimed "Powder Day!", I wouldn't confuse this with a good year.  Last year I was skiing boot top to knee deep powder at Mittersil after a 4-6" dump.  Obviously 6" isn't boot top but the difference is there was lingering old powder from previous storms under the fresh that would offer a few deeper powder turns in spots.  This year Mittersil isn't even able to open.


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I was hanging/conversing with an older dude (late 60's) this week in the Bear parking lot at K for awhile (not a heck of a lot older than me). Asked me where I stay & I told him. He said he comes up & has been staying for years at Turn of River Lodge. They charge him (alone) $150 for a private room with bath for 5 nights (Sun.-Thurs.). Said he gets a nice breakfast too.
> 
> Hostel Tevere I've heard good things about over the internet. Never spoke with anyone in person who's actually stayed there. Supposed to have a nice little bar & restaurant also.
> 
> ...



Sorry guys by the time you hit 47 your Hostel and couch day's should be over. American exceptionalism has no sense of humor for Alimony and Prison records.


----------



## JimmyPete (Feb 21, 2012)

abc said:


> I had.
> 
> Not impressed. I've already found my way to avoid crowds so no need to take a work day off (unlike 90% of the population, I ENJOY my work)
> 
> ...



Most of us aren't that discriminating, I was out in Colo mid December and 1/2 of their coverage was manmade. I know a few guys who swear by  MRG but sometimes I think that's reverse snobbery , One MRG guy I know just got back from Park City he liked skiing  Deer Valley the most. Counterintuitive? didn't  have the nerve to tell him Deer Valley is the king of Western Snow Making. Heard  Hunter's Irv Slutsky say he'd much rather have snow in NYC rather than in his parking lots, he could make a better product, and that gives him free advertising. Course you still need cold and low humidity for good manmade, This winter has been deficient in both and even if you get a good night look a half week a head and all your $ and work will be for naught. Sorry Global Warming deniers but you are starting to suck in my book.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Sorry Global Warming deniers but you are starting to suck in my book.



It's foolish to base that belief on the snowfall totals from just a mere few months ( literally), but were we all to do so, I imagine that the "rest of the world" that is currently getting pounded with snow and freezing temps might disagree.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 21, 2012)

The Euros have been getting creamed. Same with Japan. Eh it happens sometimes.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 21, 2012)

this argument=old therefore i offer some stoke from today.

Wjenness is the subject of the shots. He is on a plane right now but now knows what its all about!


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> One MRG guy I know just got back from Park City he liked skiing  Deer Valley the most. Counterintuitive? didn't  have the nerve to tell him Deer Valley is the king of Western Snow Making.


Too funny!

Of the 4 days I skied at Park City last week, the one I enjoyed the least were Deer Valley! 



> Most of us aren't that discriminating, I was out in Colo mid December and 1/2 of their coverage was manmade.


Well, that's purely personal preference. If I don't have other interest and just want to get out, I might be a bit more tolerant of crappy snow. But I'd rather do other things than trying to fight the holiday crowd on icy surfaces. I can control my destination but I don't have control of the yahoo who's snowplowing down the slick black groomer! 

I'll wait till moguls form, which happens a lot when there's natural snow.  Then the yahoos all gone to whatever left of the groomers.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Snowbird, UT Jan. 2011.
> 
> Nah they never get ice..
> 
> ...



And I found some of that..at 30MPH..two of us went flying after hitting it..but it dumped all week and covered it up..this was the week I took the avi course, digging pits we found this pretty quick...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 22, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Sorry guys by the time you hit 47 your Hostel and couch day's should be over. American exceptionalism has no sense of humor for Alimony and Prison records.



Hey for $150.00 for a private room for the week..I'll take it...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're thinking about it, get out here to Utah *NOW*!!!!!!!!  The snow machine is going off big right now!  Over 2 feet in LCC the last 3+ days and it's supposed to absolutely puke for the next 36-48 hours with well over 3 more feet coming!! With the winds and the condition of the snowpack and what it will take to blast stuff open, there very well could be plenty of newly opened fresh on Saturday and maybe even beyond.

Even here in Park City where I am now,  there's been a solid foot+ the last few days and likely a good 18-24+ on the way!    Gotta go find me a snorkel!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2012)

Were pretty much working on 4 feet since monday and still coming strong in Tahoe. I finally get what this place is all about...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2012)

Well we didn't get that much here in Big Sky but the skiing is pretty damn good and I always wanted to check this place out..the vertical is killer,huge long runs..endless mogul runs...and the peak is freaky steep..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2012)

A good 10-14" all across the Wasatch front last night (Alta FINALLY has a base of 100" this season now  ) clear right now at 7:30AM,  weather radar shows another front heading across the Great Salt Lake right now that's supposed to put down another few inches this AM, and then another much more significant front moving in around dinner time tonight that is supposed to bring in another 12-18" tonight!


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 1, 2012)

Just booked a trip to Co for march.

But back to the original question, my main reason not to go would be travel time getting funny looks at work for taking too much winter vacation.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2012)

kirkwood over 5 feet now and still snowing! an amazing week here!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow.....


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like all your waiting has paid dividends, snoseek. Go get it!


----------



## CapyB (Mar 2, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> Maybe we all forgot about some fantastic conditions last year, I doubt if anybody flies east from Colorado to ski, but hey their bagels suck and I can ski there and here.



I actually met a guy at Cannon that lives near Whistler/Blackcomb that comes out to Cannon just to ski the ice some days. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Angus (Mar 2, 2012)

JimmyPete said:


> One MRG guy I know just got back from Park City he liked skiing  Deer Valley the most. Counterintuitive? didn't  have the nerve to tell him Deer Valley is the king of Western Snow Making.



my single best day of skiing out west 20+ days including Taos, all the SLC areas, JH, etc was at DV when it dumped 2 feet during the day. DV is definitely over the top when it comes amenities/accomodations but they certainly seem to be prospering so there is a market. Ther place does ski more like an eastern ski area with the trail network but there are plenty of steeps and good tree skiing. The snow making system services the trail network for the $10mm homes located at lower elevations.

This year, Snowbasin and DV have both needed their extensive snowmaking, the lack of snow is amazing not withstanding what is falling right now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got back from my AB/BC trip and I already am planning another trip for next year. I recommend a trip out west for any person, regardless of their ability. The scenery alone is worth it!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 2, 2012)

I promised my daughter I'd take her out west skiing next year when she is in college. To be out there in that amazing scenery will be worth the trip. 

That said, I hate flying. It's a giant PITA. I prefer to just hop in my car and go. Plus, I never ski on weekends. I work for myself and purposely take off Thurs and Fridays (as well as weekends) so I can do mid week ski trips (and camping, kayaking, hiking during the warm months).

 I will often just run out for a day trip to the Poconos or up to Mountain Creek or even the Catskills for an overnighter when we have a "normal" winter. This winter I could only do it once because it warmed up and stayed warm during this so called winter. So most of my ski trips have been overnighters that required 4+ hour drives at increased cost so I didn't ski as often as I wanted to this season. . 

But I don't mind groomers and even icy conditions so I found the skiing even this year to be ok. The drive time and cost were the problems and going out west is even more difficult because it's hard to take a week or more off in one shot. I have two kids in school and a business to run so taking that much time off is hard. Taking a few days off, even midweek is much easier and more affordable. 

But I still want to go out west and now that my kids are getting older I can see doing it more in the future.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 3, 2012)

Big Sky Montana...is now on my short list of repeat places to go. While they didn't get the amount of snow others got in this storm the snow was very good, the place is huge,and they had miles of moguls to bounce around on...like the vibe as well, very down to earth. Highly recommended.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 4, 2012)

abc said:


> ...
> If you want to justify NOT going west, you can dig up a couple of bad examples out west. And if you try hard enough, you can also name some good days in the east..



True. But not all western areas are created equal. The snow conditions in the Big and Little Cottonwood areas are typically among the very best of any resorts in the world. From my own experiences, I would say that 90% of the ski days at Alta would be in the top 10% of ski days in New England.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

dropKickMurphy said:


> True. But not all western areas are created equal. The snow conditions in the Big and Little Cottonwood areas are typically among the very best of any resorts in the world. From my own experiences, I would say that 90% of the ski days at Alta would be in the top 10% of ski days in New England.



+1+1+1+1+11000000000 east is nice, West is amazing!!!


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 4, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Big Sky Montana...is now on my short list of repeat places to go. While they didn't get the amount of snow others got in this storm the snow was very good, the place is huge,and they had miles of moguls to bounce around on...like the vibe as well, very down to earth. Highly recommended.



+1 
One of the things I appreciated most about Big Sky (other than the size and challenging terrain) is the lack of gapers. When we were there it seemed like almost everyone there could rip. Kind of like the exact opposite of most major resorts in that regard.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably due to it being hard to get to.


----------

